# Charisma based Wizards: Do they exist?



## a-d (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm playing a Factotum who will be able to create spells.
A fellow player is using a Sorcerer/Argent Savant/Earth Dreamer who I believe only gains spells through leveling.

They're now looking into prestige/classes which follow their main stat of Charisma.
I've been trying to find a class based in Charisma which would allow me to pass them all the spells I'll have made by then.

Is there a Charisma based prestige/class which would allow them to learn spells from books/spellcraft checks/etc.?


----------



## the Jester (Jul 28, 2011)

So you want a prestige class that will allow a sorcerer to learn spells like a wizard?

No, I don't believe you'll find one. Their limited list of spells is the sorcerer's primary limitation. I think anything like what you're suggesting would be, well, not just broken but insanely broken.


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Jul 28, 2011)

a-d said:


> I'm playing a Factotum...They're now looking into prestige/classes which follow their main stat of Charisma.



A Factotum's main stat is Charisma?


----------



## a-d (Jul 28, 2011)

Nah. Their main stat is Charisma, my Factotum's main stat is Intelligence.
And I'm not talking about adding to their Sorcerer's spell list just some form of spellcaster who uses Charisma for their spellcasting since they're only gaining 3 skill points a level(2 per level of Sorcerer/Argent Savant/Earth Dreamer) and they're human.(1 skill point) So I'm guessing they've only a 10 or 11 Intelligence score at most.

However, they do expect to be able to cast level 9 spells so they're almost certain to have a Charisma score of 19 barring a mistake on their part.

I've been looking for something which will either let them learn spells like a Wizard or a separate Charisma based spellcaster class which is also able to learn new spells from books.
Or at least gain access to any spells...hmmm.

Personally I'm intending to heavily focus on the Artificer(Magic Item Crafter) and Gnomish Artificer(Non-Magical Magic Item Crafter) classes. And Artificer gains access to every spell in the book as well as having the source books' original description claiming Charisma is a very important stat for them...
But whenever I hear people discussing that matter they seem to mostly claim it's incorrect. That Intelligence is the main stat for an Artificer.
And even if they're wrong and it is the main stat, it would still probably be true that Intelligence plays a major role for them...

Bard was the first class I thought of but it has the same inability to pull from the archive of spells I'll have created/collected.
...Even though it would give them the skill points to access the various prestige classes they're considering.

One other reason I'm looking for a spellcaster is because the prestige classes they presently prefer are ones that usually give a +1 to caster progression in the class of your choice, and by the time they reach level 20 they'll have a level 19 caster level in Sorcerer.

I took them to an epic Sorcerer progression section of the d20, but it didn't seem to offer anything they couldn't get with their Sorcerer at level 10/Caster Level 19.
(They traded in their Familiar Feat for some other ability.)

Am I wrong about Bard?
Would lack of a high or medium Intelligence score be serious for an Artificer?
Do you know of any options?


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean by "making spells", but if you simply mean making scrolls, a Sorcerer can use any sorcerer/wizard spell scroll, even if he doesn't know the spell. Scrolls are an easy way yo expand a Sorcerer's versatility.

There are also ways to expand the spells known for a Sorcerer.  My favorite are the Mother Cyst feat and the Sandshaper PrC from Sandstorm.  Other people have mentioned Heritage feats, which I'm less familiar with.


----------



## Empirate (Jul 28, 2011)

As it is, there are no Cha-based prepared casters outside of homebrew. What's more, a prestige class that doesn't further the spell progression those PCs already followed for their whole career isn't doing anything useful for them. Basically, they're stuck with the kind of casting their base classes grant - which is, btw, just fine.

Methods of expanding spells known:

Sandshaper, Wyrm Wizard, Recaster PrCs
Mother Cyst, Arcane Disciple, Extra Spell feats
Runestaff items (effectively)

That's usually enough to customize a Sorcerer.


----------



## Jackinthegreen (Jul 28, 2011)

The easiest way of getting more spells for a Sorcerer is taking a couple levels in Chameleon.  The bonus feat granted at 2nd level can be used for Extra Spell, and it can be changed every day to get a new spell.


----------

